# Snake has bedding stuck in mouth



## lifeflower (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello
Im new here and therefore cant post pictures yet...but i have an 8 year old male weatern hognose with a piece of aspen shaving enloged in his mouth. He can breath fine, and the piece is about 1/10 inch wide. What are the recommended actions for this?
Thanks


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 15, 2015)

Just carefully pull the mouth open by pulling down on the loose skin under the jaw, or placing a pencil between the jaws by carefully pushing it from one side to the other, and opening the mouth. Get someone with a pencil or something similar to flick it out. Should be pretty easy, but much easier with two people.

Jamie


----------

